# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.23.00

## mohamed73

Released Date: 28/03/2015 
V3.23.00
-------------------- *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added GT-I9515 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9515L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9152P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9158P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added GT-I9158V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G386T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G386T1 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G386W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N900T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N9007 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N9109W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G9009D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G9009W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G900P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N9009 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N9009V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-N900P Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G7109 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G5309W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-G3509I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-W2015 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-W2014 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SM-A3009 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
> Added SCH-I939I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9128E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added GT-I9128I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/QCN
> Added SM-G3819D Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3509 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3508 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3508I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9060I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SGH-T599 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW  [Xiaomi]
> Added Xiaomi MiPad ScreenLock/OneKey Recovery  *Fixed:*
> Added Samsung Qualcomm Read QCN option.
> Added Samsung Fast Scan option. (Auto Enable, disable on "Settings" tab)
> Optimized Write Cert option. (Support more samsung cert files)
> Fixed Samsung SM-G850x Write Cert bugs.
> Fixed Samsung SM-G530H Write Default EFS bugs.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Thanks to all who supported us.* *
NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي محمد*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------

